# Free Diving Fins for Scuba???



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

Does anyone use free diving fins for scuba/spearfishing? In my two year stint up here in Charleston, SC I have seen plenty of people going down with free diving fins while on tanks. One of the dive shop owners up here does and he loves it. I dove with him a while back and he was blowing past me everywhere at lightning speed.

Any thoughts? My fins are getting a little worn and I might need to replace them soon. Just trying to get some ideas.


----------



## no woryz (Oct 2, 2007)

I thought they were great for speed in open water but difficult to maneuver around wrecks...Let us know how it works out... I use split fins for spearfishing and jet-fins for tech diving & SAR... With the maneuvering on bottom for bugs & stuff seems like the longer fin might be a problem for me...


----------



## Evensplit (Oct 2, 2007)

The freediving fins will limit your ability to maneuver and they will wear you out pretty quickly. They're designed for speed in more or less a straight line for a short period of time.


----------



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

Evensplit said:


> The freediving fins will limit your ability to maneuver and they will wear you out pretty quickly. They're designed for speed in more or less a straight line for a short period of time.


Figured as much. But the guy on the bottom with me that had them that day didn't seem to get wore out at all. And he was zooming around. Might be good for natural bottom when the boat is not anchored and you are searching around and to cover more ground.


----------



## Pierce07 (Nov 13, 2007)

Everyone that I dove with on the East Coast in West Palm where's them. They seemed to love them, and I'd imagine that you'd get use to the difference relatively fast.


----------



## Mattatoar (Apr 30, 2008)

I use Cressi Frogs (I think... been a while) for freediving because you need the power of a long stiff surface for efficiency but if you don't kick fins enough they are really hard on you and you can't just slap on a pair of planks and expect to power them. For scuba I love the Scuba Pro Veloce as it is stiff (therefore fast when I need to be; like keeping up with a stuck cobia)for a scuba fin but still allows for good manuevering around structures.


----------



## flappininthebreeze (Jul 13, 2009)

If you have the legs for them, they're good. If not, they will wear you out.


----------



## Caver2130 (Jul 8, 2008)

I've seen that they are excellent in drift diving situations... you are relaxing most of the dive, but need to cover ground (sometimes against current) quickly to get the fish. In most other situations, I find them waaaaay too long.


----------

